# Are there any young FA's?



## 1love_emily (Dec 7, 2010)

I mean, all the FA's on this site are way to old for me to flirt with! Is there anyone on here in the 18-21 range? I mean, I want to talk to someone who might understand the age issues that BBW and FAs feel now. Like how BB(soon to be)W in high school can't get dates because guys don't like the way they look? Or how FA's are sometimes too shy to just ask a BBW out?

Well, either way... let's here it for the late teens/early twenties!


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 7, 2010)

There are plenty of young FA's here. Check the "Calling all Youngsters" thread on either the Fat Sexuality or Weight Board, there are even some pics.


----------



## john campbell (Dec 7, 2010)

im 18 and i love bbw's


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 8, 2010)

They're all over. Just get into some of the convo's on the threads and you'll meet them 

It's nice having people of all ages to interact with! Don't look at Dimensions as a dating tool, but rather a place where you can let your hair down and be the REAL you!


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 8, 2010)

im an FA and im 20


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a huge variety of ages here - so just look around. And don't discount the information and experiences of those who've been there - it's part of what this community offers - experience and advice on how we cope with our "differences" in the world. 

Best.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 8, 2010)

Just over, I'm 22.


----------



## merle234 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes I'm 20.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a FA and im 18 but i turn 19 in a week


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 8, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> Is there anyone on here in the 18-21 range?


i was 21 four years ago. does that count?


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm 22, but the array of ages on the site makes for really interesting conversations and points of view. Get to know everyone.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2010)

24 in less than a month and for the first time I'm actually feeling kind of old.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2010)

22 here.........................


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 8, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> 24 in less than a month and for the first time I'm actually feeling kind of old.



Seriously, ready for AARP, yet?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 8, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> 24 in less than a month and for the first time I'm actually feeling kind of old.


it's all a matter of perspective, really.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 8, 2010)

I am as immature as a 17 year old, does that count??!  And I am being totally serious!

I have met so many ages on here that are fun and wise and crazy and cool etc etc etc... Just enjoy them all!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> 24 in less than a month and for the first time I'm actually feeling kind of old.



And I have been 24 for almost three months... imagine how old I feel!


----------



## Gluben (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm 22 and will turn 23 in a month or so.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Dec 8, 2010)

i'll be 19 in a month.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I mean, all the FA's on this site are way to old for me to flirt with! Is there anyone on here in the 18-21 range? I mean, I want to talk to someone who might understand the age issues that BBW and FAs feel now. Like how BB(soon to be)W in high school can't get dates because guys don't like the way they look? Or how FA's are sometimes too shy to just ask a BBW out?
> 
> Well, either way... let's here it for the late teens/early twenties!


People over 21 have the same issues you've cited as examples, FYI.


----------



## Nexis (Dec 8, 2010)

21 myself, soon to be 22 in Feb.


----------



## patmcf (Dec 8, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> Is there anyone on here in the 18-21 range?



I am 22. Too old.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 9, 2010)

well i am 24 and i am one. i will be 25 in January.lol


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> And I have been 24 for almost three months... imagine how old I feel!



A little off topic, but this movie makes me cry inconsolably. So awesome.


----------



## Zephirym (Dec 15, 2010)

19 and a half here. jeez.. i just realized im not going to be a teenager anymore. but no ones said i cant still act like one >:3


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2010)

Veiled personal ad....lol


Sorry...just seemed like it...*shrug*


----------



## Afro Man (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm 23. There are plenty of young FA's out there, but not many that are man enough to be open about there preference and that's a shame.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

Afro Man said:


> I'm 23. There are plenty of young FA's out there, but not many that are man enough to be open about there preference and that's a shame.



yes i agree.alot of younger people still care about what other people think,i think that is one of the reasons they are not as open about there preference.it's sad really and yes a darn shame.they should be proud...most older people are more comfortable with themselves and there preferences and care what people think MUCH less or not at all for some.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm pushing my walker into the thread at the ripe old age of 24


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 15, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> And I have been 24 for almost three months... imagine how old I feel!



Yes, you and blackjack are soooo old. *rolls eyes* 

At least you're cute.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww man, this topic makes me feel like



I´m 25, I shouldn´t feel an upcoming midlife crisis already, or should I?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol!  KingColt, I'm thinking maybe I should be feeling the same. Apparently we're past our prime after 20! Lol.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea, but we´ll show these youngins, right? Back in my day, you could buy candy for a penny and you got change... *starts rambling*


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 16, 2010)

KingColt said:


> Yea, but we´ll show these youngins, right? Back in my day, you could buy candy for a penny and you got change... *starts rambling*



Men are like a fine wine, in terms of aging. The older a guy gets, the more flavor he has  Women are a bit different - they become more sophisticated


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

Do I count? I'm 21.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 17, 2010)

I am a 19 year old FA


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2010)

damn cougars....jesus...tv shows about you now even.....kidding...kidding...i tend to date 23 year olds somehow....*hangs head* lol

I was told i look 24 today...so im happy


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 17, 2010)

23 here - clinging on to my early 20s!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> damn cougars....jesus...tv shows about you now even.....kidding...kidding...i tend to date 23 year olds somehow....*hangs head* lol
> 
> I was told i look 24 today...so im happy




i wish i had this luck.everytime i want to date an older woman they say im too young,darn luck.>_>


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2010)

somehow i attract younger men.....i definitely dont do it on purpose lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

Rowan said:


> somehow i attract younger men.....i definitely dont do it on purpose lol




haha o i see,well if that is you in the avatar you look like a pretty woman,im sure that is one of the reasons.and you might act young,maybe that is what draws them.maybe they feel you are younger then what you are.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

I am a FA, fat in general, and I am full of the spirit of youth. 

I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds cool, amirite? Now flirt with me, ladies.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 19, 2010)

Afro Man said:


> I'm 23. There are plenty of young FA's out there, but not many that are man enough to be open about there preference and that's a shame.



I'm actually finding more openness among young guys in my area to dating all sizes of women. Now that people more broadly recognize the existence of guys who are into fat girls, there are some crowds I encounter where it's not a big deal at all. It seems like much less of a big deal in general. And among some teenagers I work with are some fat/chubby girls, and some of them have a lot of boyfriends (yes, a lot, you remember those 2 week long "relationships" from when you were 13?). 

Not saying it's still not hard in a lot of places, but I notice it as something more out in the open, and not exclusively as something to make fun of.


----------



## bigmac (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually I'm starting to think there are too many young FAs out there. Every time I call my daughter to see how her college classes are going she's out on a date.


----------



## Afro Man (Dec 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I'm actually finding more openness among young guys in my area to dating all sizes of women. Now that people more broadly recognize the existence of guys who are into fat girls, there are some crowds I encounter where it's not a big deal at all. It seems like much less of a big deal in general. And among some teenagers I work with are some fat/chubby girls, and some of them have a lot of boyfriends (yes, a lot, you remember those 2 week long "relationships" from when you were 13?).
> 
> Not saying it's still not hard in a lot of places, but I notice it as something more out in the open, and not exclusively as something to make fun of.



Well that's good to hear maybe I need to move to LA, it seems no one here understands my preference. Not that it really matters want my friend's think, but it's just frustrating that I even have to explain my love for another human being.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 19, 2010)

Afro Man said:


> Well that's good to hear maybe I need to move to LA, it seems no one here understands my preference. Not that it really matters want my friend's think, but it's just frustrating that I even have to explain my love for another human being.



I think it probably depends on who your friends are. There are plenty of size-fascist places in LA just like in SD. But in both LA and SD, I see plenty of fat women walking around with their BFs, holding hands, etc. And lots of them are quite young. 

There's a BBW/FA scene in SD, you might be able to find some guys there who you don't have to feel defensive around?


----------



## bigmac (Dec 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I think it probably depends on who your friends are. There are plenty of size-fascist places in LA just like in SD. But in both LA and SD, I see plenty of fat women walking around with their BFs, holding hands, etc. And lots of them are quite young.
> 
> There's a BBW/FA scene in SD, you might be able to find some guys there who you don't have to feel defensive around?



My daughter's a junior at UCSD and as I posted earlier seems to be doing more dating than studying. So there definitely seem to be plenty of FAs in SD.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm a 21yo FA.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Dec 21, 2010)

eighteen and eight months.
i win.
happily taken.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 21, 2010)

how many threads do we need... to say the same thing... 
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting
read before posting, people.


----------



## doubleayyjayy (Dec 21, 2010)

im 18 bout to turn 19


----------



## DenisR1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not so young anymore, but I don't think I'm looking like a granfather. I'd love to be the companion of a SSBBW, and I can tell you, McBeth, I'd love to meet a woman like you.:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## randomalex (Dec 21, 2010)

hey ive been reading the board for yeaaaaars and im 24 now but just thought id let you know were always around! shame though you never hear from any in the uk! =(


----------



## john campbell (Dec 23, 2010)

its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



Best thing that's ever happened to them? Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



I'm sure the entire BBW population is eternally grateful for your existence.


----------



## randomalex (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



i would normally refrain from posting a negative comment, but dude you are a total T**t


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.




that is so not true.BBW are much better then that.you kinda proved your age with this comment.there are plenty of BBW's with high confidence,more then you'll ever know.alot of them are on this board actually.you sound inexperienced judging from your comment sorry pal.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



Ouch. Like that won't make you sound like a dick. :doh:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



dude, you're a creep, and i hope that girls will have enough sense to never, ever hook up with you ever.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.


I predict you're going to be very popular here.

but not in the way you think


----------



## john campbell (Dec 23, 2010)

BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



It's not that you sound like a creep, it's that you sound like an asshole. You're basically saying you're God's gift to fat chicks. 

Do them a favour and stay away from them until you've learned to be more humble and less rude.

This coming from a young fat chick.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> im not try to sound like a creep.


well, don't worry about trying.
i think you've succeeded.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2010)

john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



I'd offer you a shovel, but you don't seem to be having too much trouble digging that hole for yourself.

And if it's "harder to keep [girls with high confidence] intersted in you"- something that I've never found to be an issue- maybe you should try bringing something more to the table than "I think you're hot. Honestly. I'm probably the only one you'll ever find, fuck me now."


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 24, 2010)

john campbell said:


> just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



Wow! So you would rather fat girls have a low selfesteem so that they will get with you? Maybe if you were a little more confident and a little less rude, you might attract girls with higher selfesteems.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 24, 2010)

john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



I can't speak for the whole board, but as a 24 year old bbw with fluctuating self esteem, my problem was not with this bit (which seems to be the bit you're trying to dispute):


john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because *most BBWs dont have high confidence* so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



...my problem is actually with this bit:


john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so *a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them*. i love being young.



Even in my low self esteem days, even in those low self esteem days pre-boyfriends, an 18yr old boy trying to talk to me would not have been the best thing that'd ever happened to me. Get over yourself already.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

IAmJustGoingToShutMyFatFaceBeforeIGetInTrouble.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> maybe you should try bringing something more to the table than "I think you're hot. Honestly. I'm probably the only one you'll ever find, fuck me now."




this is the same thing i got out of his comment too...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> It's not that you sound like a creep, it's that you sound like an asshole. You're basically saying you're God's gift to fat chicks.
> 
> Do them a favour and stay away from them until you've learned to be more humble and less rude.




This right here.lol


----------



## The Fez (Dec 24, 2010)

Is this my dims Christmas present thread? Awesome

Edit: and, yeah, for the point of the OP, plenty of 18 to 20-something year olds around here. 22 myself.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 26, 2010)

FA of 18 years of age, turning 19 on the first week of April.
W00T!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 26, 2010)

*raises hand*

I'm 21.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You're basically saying you're God's gift to fat chicks.


It's funny because he doesn't realize that is me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 26, 2010)

natepogue said:


> It's funny because he doesn't realize that is me.



Lol. Well... maybe when they're drunk and willing, they may moan that.
But... I dunno if that actually counts...


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread is making me laugh so hard....


----------



## natepogue (Dec 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol. Well... maybe when they're drunk and willing, they may moan that.
> But... I dunno if that actually counts...



I've never slept with a drunk girl. Owned.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 26, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I've never slept with a drunk girl. Owned.



Ah, but if she was one of those girls with low self esteem, it's basically the same thing. Just because she moans it for you to stay interested, doesn't mean it's true. And that applies to more than just one thing.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 26, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I mean, all the FA's on this site are way to old for me to flirt with! Is there anyone on here in the 18-21 range? I mean, I want to talk to someone who might understand the age issues that BBW and FAs feel now. Like how BB(soon to be)W in high school can't get dates because guys don't like the way they look? Or how FA's are sometimes too shy to just ask a BBW out?
> 
> Well, either way... let's here it for the late teens/early twenties!



There are lots of young FAs here. Just reach out to them.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 26, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> There are lots of young FAs here. Just reach out to them.




lol yup.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm 34, almost 35. Posting my driver's license as proof: 

View attachment drivers license.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 27, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I'm 34, almost 35. Posting my driver's license as proof:




LOL haha!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 27, 2010)

john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



Haha! Mate, after I've wiped the floor with you, I'd eat you alive!! You see, my confidence is as big as my appetite, and well 22stone worth of woman don't function on fresh air  good luck here....your gonna need it! *face/palm*


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2010)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.



For your information I just turned 18. I am a BBW. I've been on this site for awhile, but I've well known about the FA and BBW for about 4 years, since I was about 14 or 15. Yes that's young, but I know myself and have heard that I'm more mature than my age, so I'm not some idiot just spouting off whatever I feel... Maybe the girls you know are self conscious maybe they just don't like you for your huge, gaping ego. Not all highschool girls try to find a good looking guy that is stupid as hell, they try to find someone thats attractive and intelligent. It doesn't matter if you're young now because with that attitude you won't have a woman by the time you're 30.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 27, 2010)

x0emnem0x said:


> For your information I just turned 18. I am a BBW. I've been on this site for awhile...



i like how you just turned 18, but have been on this site for two years


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> This thread is making me laugh so hard....


me too


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i like how you just turned 18, but have been on this site for two years



Well more like 1... Ive know about the BBW/FA stuff for about 4 years like I said just never made a name until about 2 years ago. True story! But now that I'm 18 it's okay!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2010)

x0emnem0x said:


> Well more like 1... Ive know about the BBW/FA stuff for about 4 years like I said just never made a name until about 2 years ago. True story! But now that I'm 18 it's okay!


Your join date clearly says Oct 2008 which means you were underage when you joined an adult site. Not splitting hairs and I don't give a rat's ass anyway but the records don't lie.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 27, 2010)

x0emnem0x said:


> Well more like 1... Ive know about the BBW/FA stuff for about 4 years like I said just never made a name until about 2 years ago. True story! But now that I'm 18 it's okay!



Join Date: Oct 2008
Posts: 21 
first post: 10-30-2008, 07:08 PM 

not that i care either way, just saying.


----------



## natepogue (Dec 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Your join date clearly says Oct 2008 which means you were underage when you joined an adult site. Not splitting hairs and I don't give a rat's ass anyway but the records don't lie.





disconnectedsmile said:


> Join Date: Oct 2008
> Posts: 21
> first post: 10-30-2008, 07:08 PM
> 
> not that i care either way, just saying.


You both clearly care lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 28, 2010)

natepogue said:


> You both clearly care lol



NO U
.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2010)

natepogue said:


> You both clearly care lol


nuh-uh .


----------



## natepogue (Dec 29, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> NO U
> .....





CastingPearls said:


> nuh-uh .


edit- lol damn image wont work


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 29, 2010)

natepogue said:


> You both clearly care lol



Clearly  but either way, I wasn't saying that since I knew about FA/BBW for 4 years before now doesn't mean I knew about this site up until like 2 years ago... but either way. *shrug*


----------



## StickMan (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm 19, going on 20 this month. Proud FA (not like you'd know it from my dating history, though :/)


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 2, 2011)

Where do I find the not old, but not too young group?? Someone help out their elder, please! haha


----------



## patmcf (Jan 2, 2011)

john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



This is total bullshit.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 2, 2011)

john campbell said:


> its nice being an FA at 18 because most BBWs dont have high confidence so a guy trying to talk to them is the best thing thats ever happened to them. i love being young.





john campbell said:


> BBWs from 17 - 20 that dont know about the FA community typically have lower confidence than one whos older and knows about it. iv been with enough and talked to enough to know at least that much. ill adimt there quite a few who have tons of cofidence and theyre harder to keep them intersted in you. is it really that hard to disagree with the statement "younger BBW's have lower confidence"? im not try to sound like a creep. just saying trying to get a girl friend is a little easier.



What I get from this is you target the insecure bbws because you are insecure yourself and/or too lazy to put in any effort.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm young at heart... Does that count?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't even see how going for insecure BBWs works...if anything wouldn't they be even harder to get with than "confident" women because they'd be distrustful of someone who finds them wonderfully attractive?


----------



## joswitch (Jan 3, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I don't even see how going for insecure BBWs works...if anything wouldn't they be even harder to get with than "confident" women because they'd be distrustful of someone who finds them wonderfully attractive?



^This has been my experience...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I don't even see how going for insecure BBWs works...if anything wouldn't they be even harder to get with than "confident" women because they'd be distrustful of someone who finds them wonderfully attractive?




lol well said.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I don't even see how going for insecure BBWs works...if anything wouldn't they be even harder to get with than "confident" women because they'd be distrustful of someone who finds them wonderfully attractive?



Its a "challenge" apparently.

Why do girls go for guys who are known assholes? Apparently they like "the challenge" of taming the mad dog. I guess in this situation the guy wants the challenge of taking the insecure girl and turning her into a confident bbw.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Its a "challenge" apparently.
> 
> Why do girls go for guys who are known assholes? Apparently they like "the challenge" of taming the mad dog. I guess in this situation the guy wants the challenge of taking the insecure girl and turning her into a confident bbw.



Errr, for those of us who live where there are very few BBWs around, if we were to wait for that one BBW girl who would not be "challenging" in some way? 

We'd be long dead before we ever got with a girl.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm 29 so I'm, well, young_ish_.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm 20, almost 21 in a couple of weeks


----------



## jagtd (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm 18. Not too many FA peers.


----------



## burrito456 (Dec 14, 2012)

FA and im 21


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm 22, though I don't really see myself as being one of the kids to be honest! But surely the 18+ subforum in the lounge would be the place to go if you are looking to hang with some more kiddos?


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 16, 2012)

I just turned 23 on tuesday!


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm 18 and an fa


----------



## hela90 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm 18 and im a fat loving, FA from socal!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Dec 30, 2012)

I am also 18, not alot of FA's from where I am but that doesnt stop me


----------



## Morganer (Jan 9, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I'm 29 so I'm, well, young_ish_.



A very good age! I am as well


----------



## s13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Me too, 29, would be good to be this age forever


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 13, 2013)

23 years old right here.


----------



## ssbbw4m4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Speaking for myself, though I liked larger women when I was young (before the internet) peer pressure made a lot of decisions for me. I even drank Budweiser back then and thought it was good because my friends drank it. Now I know better.

But with age comes wisdom (hopefully). I know my real friends only care that I am happy with who I am with. Anyone that criticizes me for who I am with is not a real friend anyway.


----------



## boss351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was once a young FA. Not so much anymore...

...I meant the "young" part (recently turned 32), not the "FA" part!


----------

